# Pecan Pie in a Jar



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I am not a cook, nor do I play one on TV.

If you put the eggs in the jar without processing, I cannot imagine how the eggs would not spoil. If you process the jar with the eggs in it, it will set the custard, so not good either.

Looking at several recipes it seems that some heat the liquid, cool it a little, and then add the beaten eggs. I suspect that putting the eggs into the hot liquid begins cooking the custard. Moving the partly cooked mixture into the pie shell may help prevent getting a pecan omelette instead of pecan custard. Some recipes omit that step and just mix everything together and put it into a pie shell.

You need to experiment. You poor thing, having to taste pecan pie recipes until you get it right.

Bill

edit-
Ya know if I had a jar with all that stuff except the eggs in it I'd probably just put a spoonful on some ice cream and the heck with making a pie.


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

From Vat19 "Pecan Pie in a Jar" - Overview

Treat yourself to the decadence of a perfectly baked homemade pecan pie without a hint of hassle with Pecan Pie in a Jar.

Each jar contains a perfectly proportioned mix of high-quality ingredients which, when combined with butter and eggs, transform into a delicious pecan pie filling. Just pour into a pie shell and bake!

Each American-made Pecan Pie in a Jar has enough filling for up to two 9" pies.
Sounds yummy with honey.
~M


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

whiskers said:


> I am not a cook, nor do I play one on TV.
> 
> If you put the eggs in the jar without processing, I cannot imagine how the eggs would not spoil. If you process the jar with the eggs in it, it will set the custard, so not good either.
> 
> ...


----------

